# L'épopée Nordique/Northern Journey



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

*L'épopée Nordique/Northern Journey*

This is an attempt at relating a tale of the Northern Journey.

It's redacted by the player of Arn, the little halfling. I think it shows up. 

It's written as a travel log. Few descriptions, few conversations. T'is sad, but I simply don't make enough notes for that.

Like Sammael's Fading Sun story hour, there's be both English and French version. The French version is better written. What do you expect ?


I'll begin by a cast of character, as they were when this all started.


*Arn Queckshatten:* CN halfling rogue 0.6/Cleric 0.4 of Brandobaris (multiclassed first level), domain Halfling and Travel. An abandonned kid and street urchin, Arn the quickshade was raised by the cleric of the shrine of Brandobaris in Neverwinter, Rosindene. He's quite jaded and uncaring. A friend and partner in debauchery of Sageric.
*Everen Taledros:* CG wood elf ranger 1. We didn't knew much about him, being a harper, he kept several secrets. Quite the taciturn guy.
*Prisca:* LE human monk 1 of the Old Order. Prisca fled her monasteries for reasons she left unknown, but she had a bounty hunter sent after her. She was borderline mad.
*Sageric Theodemer:* CG human fighter 1. Born in Neverwinter and friend of Arn, a joyous, optimistic swashbuckler.

That was the team at the beginning, IIRC.


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

*Avant-propos*

Ces chroniques magnifiques ne sont pas parfaitement impartiales, je dois bien l'avouer. Le point de vue du narrateur est celui du plus important et attachant protagoniste de l'histoire, Arn le discret. Oui, c'est un peu partial, je l'ai dit. Enfin, il a fait
tout de même quelques efforts de distanciation dans ce journal de voyage, même si parfois sa passion transparaît.

Tout cela relate les péripéties et les tribulations de notre groupe de PJ à D&D dans une campagne ardue intitulée "The Northern Journey", rédigée par le "Project Group 1370" et disponible ici:
http://www.steigerwaldedv.via.t-online.de/vintyri/njdownld.htm .

Présentation

Notre groupe se forme et se déforme au fur du voyage. Initialement constitué de quatre membres, par ordre  alphabétique:

Arn Queckschatten (prononcer kvekchatène), un halfélin roublard et discret prêtre de Brandobaris.
_J'm'appelle Arn Queckschatten. Ch'ais pas si c'est le nom que m'aurait donné mes parents, remarquez -- j'en ais pas. Tout ce que je sais de mon père, c'est qu'il aimait courir les filles, et qu'il ne leur laissait pas de pension alimentaire. Un salaud de mon genre, quoi. De ma mère, j'en sais encore moins. Une gonzesse qui n'avait pas les moyens, le temps, ou l'envie de s'occuper de moi. Bref, c'est Rosindène, la prêtresse gérant la chapelle de Brandobaris à Padhiver qui s'est occupée de moi, très gentiment d'ailleurs. Enfin donc, elle m'a élevé et un peu indoctriné, mais je suis assez rétif à ce genre de chose; même avec un dieu aussi coulant que Brandobaris. 
Enfin, c'est vrai qu'il est sympa et qu'on peut compter sur lui. J'l'aime bien, en fait. Queckschatten, ça signifie "ombre vive". C'est vrai que je suis plutôt agile, ce qui me fut très utile, et que je suis un homme de l'ombre. Avec Sagéric, on formait l'ombre et la flamme. Lui, enthousiaste et tapageur, moi plus sombre et cynique -- mais un joyeux fêtard quand même, faut pas croire. Peut-être pas vraiment pour les même raisons. Vous voulez savoir à quoi j'ressemble ? A rien. J'ai pas l'habitude de communiquer mon signalement.
Enfin, s'il le faut vraiment, demi-orque vert vif de 2m50 de haut, obèse et avec une verrue sur le groin. Simple. Si vous voulez me
voir, vous savez ce qu'il faut chercher. (Bon, si vous êtes pas du guet, j'ai une autre description. 89 cm, 15 kilos, cheveux noirs,
yeux bleus électriques.)_
Everen Taledros, un rôdeur elfe.
_Ah bah il est tout mort. Désolé pour ce commentaire pas terrible, mais je n'ai pas encore réussi à convaincre le joueur de mettre sa propre description et historique._
Prisca, une bonzesse du Vieil Ordre qui semble ne pas l'avoir quitté entièrement par choix.
_Ayaaah ! Graorgh ! Hihihihihihi ! Glub, glub... Bon, même commentaire que pour Everen. Et puis, elle était vraiment folle. Plus sérieusement, elle avait un caractère fantasque, et une tendance peu dissimulée à faire des crasses aux autres, fut-ce au dépend de sa propre sécurité._
et Sagéric Théodemer, spadassin humain et compagnon de débauche du halfélin. 
_Bonjour ! Moi, c'est Sagéric Théodemer ! Je porte très mal mon prénom... Je suis né à Padhiver, sixième et dernier d'une famille pas franchement riche. J'étais apprenti orfèvre, mais les duels à la rapière et les bagarres me plaisent bien plus. Et s'amuser dans les auberges aussi. C'est comme ça que j'ai rencontré mon meilleur pote, Arn. Derrière ses remarques acides, c'est un fameux lascar, très drôle. Bon, sinon, j'ai 17 ans, châtain aux
yeux bleu de mer, 1m78 pour 67 kg. J'aime bien Akadi et puis voilà._

Voilà le groupe tel qu'il était au début.


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

Year of Ye Ol' Tankard

24th of Myrtul, 1370 DR

Everen is contacted by a servitor of Gaard, wizard of the Many-Stared Cloaks, and Harper-friend. He's tasked to find tough boys for a dangerous journey from Neverwinter to Silverymoon. Meanwhile, Arn and Sageric are told by the local militia that after their last drunken prowess, they have to leave the city for at least one year, or spend even more time in jail. At the same time, Prisca discover that Neverwinter is still not far enough from her hometown and she has to flee farther. So, everyone had one good reason to use Everen's call for escort as a way to move away and win money at the same time. After the group is gathered, and the first tensions between Prisca and Everen had begun, the party go see Gaard.

Gaard's manor is impressive, like all self-respective wizard's mansion. We see talking guardian statues, doors covered by illusory walls, and all that funky stuff. Gaard himself, however, is much less impressive, all old and wrinkled and senile. Our mission, if we accept it, and we've got nothing better to do, is to bring some little stones to the High Lady Alustriel of Silverymoon. These stonelets may be somewhat tied to sinister plots of the dark elves. Alustriel may be able to discover subrepticious traces of vile magic in them rocks. They were supposedly found in the deep depth of the depthly deep caves of Mithral Hall. The dwarven traders that brought them were heading toward Mirabar, then Luskan, then Neverwinter; and we are to bring them nigh full-circle because the Many-Starred Cloaks were unable to find anything shady in the rockies. Gaard tell us that, as he really wants these shards to be brought to Silverymoon, two other parties have already been sent.

Strange thing. Why hadn't those dwarves sent the stones directly to Silverymoon, even if by another delegation ? Why not using a simple teleport ? Bah, these questions would have found no answer.

We give Gaard a shopping list of what we want for the travel, and leave. Then the hirelings, Arn, Prisca and Sageric, goes to the Broken Tower, a funny tavern with ghosts that repeats the same magical battle over and over every night.

25th of Myrtul, 1370 DR

Around noon, we distribute the travel goods, mounts, and little rocks (two per person), and leave the city. We rest at the Burned Tree Inn for the night. We are on our road throughout the wildlands, Connyberry being our next somewhat-civilized halt.

27th of Myrtul, 1370 DR
In the night, our ears suffer from the distant chilling howls of worgs.

28th of Myrtul, 1370 DR
We're halted on our way by the militaristic orcs of the Blood Panther tribe, in great number, who give us a not-that-meaningful speach about their leader, Xred, needing Sageric and Prisca. They capture the two humans, and leave Arn and Everen alone. These two decide to hide the mounts and goods somewhere, and go sneaking on the orcish camp in order to find how to free our comrades. Sneaking past sentries is easy, but we meet a banshee named Agatha. Negociating with her is a difficult passage, like what may be expected with such creatures, but her hatred and resentment toward Xred is so high she wants to use us against him rather than kill us just because. She leave us with a "see you tomorrow" order.

29th of Myrtul, 1370 DR
Everen, who found out he's a distant parent of Agatha, goes alone to the meeting, leaving Arn watch out for the mounts and supplies against potential marauders. Agatha gives Everen a magical amulet Agatha may teleport near, and that would allow her to break through Xred's magical wards if the amulet was sent inside the camp. Everen tie the amulet to an arrow, sneak past the sentries, and shoot it toward the center of the clearing. Immediately after, Agatha appears and begin to storm the camp. Chaos follows. A chaos used by the prisonners to escape. Among them, in addition to Sageric and Prisca, are Söggrin, a Black Raven girl, a cleric of Cyric and over Zentharim agent called Von Fedel (but quickly nicknamed Von Fumble), and a last guy, name unknown, that seems really eager to flee at full speed. Söggrin was a prisoner of the Black Network, and both others were her jailers, before all of them were captured by Xred. Both Manshoon and Xred seems to give a mystical importance to the proud woman, thinking she held the essence of a powerful Netherese arcanist dead for a long while; and that this essence and its power could be gained by making Söggrin pregnant in a wacky ritual. For this ritual, Xred thought he needed chelweed gathered and powdered by humans, so he kidnapped Söggrin's jailer and our companions. Agatha kicked in because that plant was harvested on _her_ territory, and she's not the kind of girl that gives free material components to others, even when she don't use it.

Söggrin decide to accompany us, and Von Fedel to, but Everen vehemently oppose the company of the fanatic Cyricist zenth.


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

Année de la Chope

24 Myrtul 1370

Everen est contacté par un agent de Gaard, un mage des Manteau Étoilés et sympathisant des Ménestrels. Charge lui est confié de chercher de farouches mercenaires pour un voyage périlleux de Padhiver à Lunargent. Simultanément, Arn et Sagéric se font signifier par la milice locale qu'ils sont priés de se faire oublier pendant au moins un an loin de la ville; et Prisca se rend compte que Padhiver n'est pas encore assez loin de sa ville de départ et qu'elle doit fuir plus loin. Malgré quelques frictions entre l'elfe et la moniale, le petit groupe se rassemble et se rend chez Gaard.

Le manoir de Gaard est assez impressionnant, comme tout manoir de mage qui se respecte. Statue gardienne parlante, portes dissimulées et tout le décorum. Gaard lui-même est plutôt décrépit. Notre mission, si tout de fois nous l'acceptons (et de toute façon seul Everen a le choix), consiste à amener des graviers peut-être liés aux manigances des elfes noirs à Lunargent, où la haute-dame Alustriel les inspectera pour y déceler une éventuelle trace de magie maléfique. Ces gravillons furent soi-disant découverts au plus profond des profondeurs profondes des mines naines de Mithril Hall. Les marchands nains, au lieu d'aller directement à Lunargent toute proche, firent un grand détour par Mirabar et Luskan avant d'apporter les pierres aux Manteaux Étoilés; et lesdits Manteaux n'ayant rien trouvé il fut décidé de faire appel à la célèbre Magicienne. Le voyage vers Lunargent étant dangereux, et Gaard souhaitant vraiment que les caillasses arrivent à destination, deux autres troupes furent envoyées avant la notre.

Nous étions jeunes et insouciants, et ne nous somme pas demandé pourquoi ils n'avaient pas directement apporté les gravasses à Lunargent, au besoin par une autre délégation que celle des marchands allant vers Mirabar. Bah, il n'y aurait pas eu de réponse valable à cette question de toute façon, pas plus que l'on ne nous a fourni de réponse à la question « pourquoi ne pas y aller par téléportation au lieu d'engager trois troupes d'aventuriers ? » ou une similaire. Car toute cette affaire est un vaste bidonnage, même si nous l'ignorions alors. Les cailloutis sont en fait de la bête calcédoine bleue, pas plus magique que le dentier de ma grand-mère*, mais absolument inconnue dans la région puisque l'endroit le plus proche où l'on en trouve est la lointaine Vaasie, à tout un tas de jour de vol de dragon d'ici, ce qui traduit en kilomètres fait très loin. Gaard lui-même est un faux, puisque nous l'apprendrions bientôt, il était déjà mort depuis 3 ou 4 jours quand il nous a parlé; tué par un vampire ou une autre bête suceuse de sang (un moustique-garou ?).

_*Oui, je sais, je ne connaît pas mes grand-mères, ni l'une ni l'autre, et si ça se trouve l'une d'entre elle a un dentier magique.
Et alors ? Je vais pas me priver d'une belle formule pour une improbabilité stupide !_

Au soir, Arn et Sagéric emmènent Prisca dans la Tour Brisée, une fameuse auberge ou quelques fantômes rejouent tout les soirs une scène tragique en son et lumière. Nous n'arrivons pas à lui bourrer la gueule histoire de la dérider, c'est bien dommage.

25 Myrtul 1370

Vers midi, nous nous répartissons les biens de voyages, les montures et les gravillotes (deux par personnes). Puis nous partons. Vers 17H, nous arrivons à l'auberge de l'Arbre Foudroyé. Un voyage dans des terres sauvages nous attend, Baies-aux-lapins étant notre prochaine escale à peu près civilisée.

27 Myrtul 1370

Dans la nuit, nos pauvres oreilles sont affligées par les sinistres hurlements des Worgues, loin au sud.

28 Myrtul 1370

Nous sommes interceptés par des orques, plus précisément les orques militaristes de la Panthère Sanglante, qui nous
tiennent une conversation un peu décousue sur le thème « Xred a besoin de ces deux-là » (à savoir Sagéric et Prisca, les deux humains). Il les capturent et les entraînent, laissant Arn et Everen seuls avec les montures. Après avoir attaché et camouflé celles-ci, nos deux rescapés entreprennent d'aller espionner le camp orque pour chercher un moyen de libérer leur compagnons.
Ce faisant, ils esquivent quelques sentinelles balourdes et, surtout, rencontrent une banshee du nom d'Agatha. La négociation est difficile, comme toujours avec ce genre de créature, mais heureusement elle semble très énervée par Xred et pense avoir besoin de nous, ce qui nous permet de prendre congé sains et saufs. Elle nous fixe rendez-vous pour le lendemain.

29 Myrtul 1370

Comme convenu, seul Everen (qui a un vague lien de parenté avec la banshee) va au rendez-vous, le halfélin restant à garder les montures et l'équipement contre d'éventuels maraudeurs. Everen reçoit une amulette à apporter dans le camp de Xred, amulette qui permettra à Agatha de s'y téléporter malgré les défenses magique du gaillard. L'arrivée de la banshee provoque un certain désordre, que les prisonniers mettent à profit pour s'évader. Outre Sagéric et Prisca, on trouve une barbare du Corbeau Noir nommée Söggrin, un prêtre de Cyric et membre du Zentharim nommée Von Fedel (quoique surnommé Von Fumble) et un autre type, qui semble très pressé. Söggrin était prisonnière du Noir Réseau et les deux autres étaient ses geôliers, avant que l'ensemble ne deviennent prisonniers de Xred. Manchoune et Xred semble accorder une valeur mystique à la fière barbare, pensant qu'elle aurait hérité des pouvoirs d'un mage nétherisse mort depuis un sacré bail; pouvoir qui pourrait être récupéré d'une façon tordue ou une autre en lui faisant un gosse selon un rituel bizarre à une date précise. Pour ce rituel, Xred pensait avoir besoin de chélidoine cueillie et broyée par des humains (d'où la capture et l'esclavage des geôliers de Söggrin et des nos compagnons); chélidoine poussant sur le territoire d'Agatha (d'où le ressentiment de la banshee).

Söggrin nous accompagne, et Everen refuse catégoriquement que Von Fedel en fasse de même. Tant mieux. Un zentharim fanatique n'est jamais de bonne compagnie.


----------

